# Convertir 8 bits a 7 segmentos.



## institutopolitecnico (Sep 2, 2008)

Hola a todos! 
Mi nombre es Romina,

Necesito convertir de _*8 bits a 7 segmentos *_y no encuentro como...
Alguien me podria ayudar?...
Me dijeron de usar el 74185 pero no lo encuentro en ningun lugar (esta discontinuado)...
Conocen otra forma?

Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Sep 2, 2008)

el cd4511 te pasa 4 bit a 7 segmentos. podiendo 2 puedes controlar 2 displays.
No se si es esto lo que buscas


----------



## institutopolitecnico (Sep 2, 2008)

Pero el 4511 maneja 4 bits de BCD y yo vengo de 8 bits binarios.
necesito el conversor que pase de binario a bcd para luego mandarlo al 4511 y luego a los 3 display 7 segmentos. 

se entiende?

necesitaría: 8 entradas y 12 salidas (cuatro para cada 4511) y del 4511 21 salidas para los display, ahora creo que esta mejor explicado, 

gracias...


----------



## El nombre (Sep 2, 2008)

ya! 
¿y qué pasa si colocas dos en cascada?
anda que...!

Para pasar de binario a bcd solo tienes que googlear eso mismo.
Por cierto cambia titulo del post y pon ..."de binario a 7 segm"


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 2, 2008)

Si no quieres usar microcontroladores (que es lo mas recomendado) puedes usar dos memorias de solo lectura (PROM, ROM, EEPROM o similar) de 16 x 8 bits, En cada localidad de la memoria vas a grabar el codigo equivalente de 7 segmentos para tu display

Y para usarla solo colocas en las lineas de direccion los 4 bits que quieres convertir y a la salida tendras los 7bits  (u 8 si añades el punto decimal) decodificados para tu display

La bronca es que en estos tiempos ya tampoco existen esas memorias... asi que tambien puedes sustituirla con una PAL o GAL programada, 

El otro metodo que se me ocurre es hacer un convertidor usando pura logica digital y compuertas


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 2, 2008)

Hola Romi, podrias postear un esquema de lo que tenes que hacer... si no me equivoco vos necesitas manejar 3 displays con 8 bits..estoy en lo correcto señorita?


----------



## Elvic (Sep 2, 2008)

hola, creo que te refiere a  mostrar los dígitos 0-9 y después usar registros  como el 74374,  y así poder formar una display que muestre 999 .

Bueno aquí esta un ejemplo de una tabla; pero esta tu la puedes inventar como tu quieras solo es para que te des una idea.
utilizando un microcontrolador, PIC

busca información sobre el   Código BCD
suerT


----------



## mabauti (Sep 2, 2008)

si vives en Mexico metete a agelectronica y pide el sn74185a que es el sustituto,


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 2, 2008)

en la hoja de datshet del 4511 esta la tabla con la equibalencia del de binario a bcd

fijate en esta pag

http://www.globu.net/pp/ES/7_segmentos.htm


----------



## asherar (Sep 4, 2008)

Otro controlador BCD a 7 segmentos es el CD4054 (/ CD4055 / CD4056) de tecnología CMOS.
BCD es la sigla de "Binario Codificado a Decimal", y significa que la salida no genera códigos 
hexadecimales: A, B, C, D, E, F. 
Ingresando valores mayores que 9 la salida genera caracteres especiales según se indica en 
una tabla (página 2 de la hoja de datos).


----------



## jibuze (Jun 23, 2009)

mira lo que necesitas es un copntador y un multioplexor, para que tengas idea chequea la hoja de datos de este integrado que ya lo trae integrado, si te fijas en los bloques que lo constituyen te daras cuenta.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2009)

miren aca hace muuuuuucho ya habiamos dado a la tecla


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/


----------



## DANIEL086 (Jun 24, 2009)

yo te reconmedaria usar un 47193 contador binario de 4 bists usarias 2 en cascada y  usarias 7447 decoder para display y asi de facil... cual kier cosa  escribeme y te paso el diagrama


----------

